# Biete CP340 und sinaut Modem MD 720-3



## Blackforest (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Biete CP340 und sinaut Modem MD 720-3 incl Anenne und Verbindungskabel zur SPS

Teile sind 2 Monate und neu 
Teile haben auch noch Siemens Garantie


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Mai 2009)

Was sollen die Teile kosten?


----------



## Blackforest (29 Mai 2009)

*Was soll ich verlangen ?*

6NH9720-3AA00 
MD720-3 Modem 290,0 €
6ES7902-1AB00-0AA0 
Simatic Kabel 72,4 €
6NH9860-1AA00 
Antenne 36,0 €
] 
6ES7340-1AH02-0AE0 
CP 340 366,0 €
________________________
Gesamt Netto 764,4 €

Würde sagen alles zusammen 400 € auf die Kralle

Die Teile sind nicht gebraucht, nur für Testzwecke 
(ist zwar immer der gleiche Spruch stimmt aber hier)
Habe die Teile im Büro getestet und haben funktioniert, 
habe mich aber zwischenzeitlich auf ein anderes System fetgelegt. 

Ist das ok ?


----------



## Blackforest (31 Mai 2009)

*Etwas Charakterlos*

Woltest du mich jetzt nur aushorchen oder für was 
hast du nach dem Preis gefragt. Da du ja von DeltaLogik 
kommst denke ich hast du andere sachen vor.

Jemand etwas zu fragen und keine Rückantwort zu geben
sieht mir nach E-Bay Niveau aus und nicht nach dem Niveau dieses Forums.

Für dich in diesem Fall keine Punkte


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2009)

Blackforest schrieb:


> Woltest du mich jetzt nur aushorchen oder für was
> hast du nach dem Preis gefragt. Da du ja von DeltaLogik
> kommst denke ich hast du andere sachen vor.
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Frage gestellt und dann eine Antwort bekommen. Worauf hätte ich jetzt antworten sollen? 
Ja, ich komme von DELTALOGIC (und mache da auch keinen Hehl draus). Aber was für andere Sachen sollte ich vorhaben? 
Nur zum Verständnis: Wir entwickeln Software und ich bin immer auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Testumgebungen. Und die komplette Sinaut-Linie fehlt mir in meiner Ausstattung. Deshalb meine Frage nach dem Preis. 
Wo hast Du jetzt ein Problem mit dem Niveau? Ich habe es auf jeden Fall mit Deiner Aussage "Etwas charakterlos".


----------



## Blackforest (31 Mai 2009)

*Sackgasse*

Wenn du jetzt noch mit Sinaut was testen willst, bist du 
eh in der Sackgasse und Ihr könnt euren Laden zumachen.

Es gibt weit bessere, einfachere, biligere Lösungen als Sinaut
(Grins) Warum wohl will ich die Teile abschieben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2009)

Blackforest schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch mit Sinaut was testen willst, bist du
> eh in der Sackgasse und Ihr könnt euren Laden zumachen.
> 
> Es gibt weit bessere, einfachere, biligere Lösungen als Sinaut
> (Grins) Warum wohl will ich die Teile abschieben.



Sorry, du hast meine Intension nicht verstanden.


----------



## Blackforest (31 Mai 2009)

*Was jetzt ?*

Brauchst du die Teile überhaupt ?

es reicht  "Ja" oder "Nein"


Menschen ohne Ziele arbeiten für Menschen mit Zielen (blackforest)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2009)

Wenn, dann nur den Sinaut-Part.


----------



## Blackforest (31 Mai 2009)

*Was*

Das Modem oder was ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Mai 2009)

Wir lassen das am Besten. Ich kaufe lieber bei Leuten, die mich nicht als charakterlos bezeichnen.


----------



## Blackforest (31 Mai 2009)

*Habs gwußt*

Sagte ich doch du willst mich nur aushorchen


Entscheidungen kann nur der treffen der Geld hat (blackforest)


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2009)

Blackforest schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch du willst mich nur aushorchen...



Auf einer Verfolgungswahnskala von 1 bis 10 schaffst Du eine glatte 14.


----------

